# Deener & stuff



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Grilled pork sirloin cutlets 'ala Pepsi & ketchup (Not catsup)





Grilled on the bottom of the best cooker in the free world!




Green peppas & vidalias with a little butta & brown shuga








A few bowties


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks great Puff! What's on them bowties?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2007)

The 4 pics above the last pic


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't had that since the last time you posted it.  

Good Stuff Maynard


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 19, 2007)

*ooooh doggy!! Good stuff!!*


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow Puff that last picture really does belong in a food mag. I think you have found your calling .... impressive picture for sure.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff! *What's on them bowties*?



looks like catsup


----------



## john a (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking gooood, very nice.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 20, 2007)

Great looking food pr0n!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 20, 2007)

My mom make a sauce with Coka cola. Thats lookin great Puff


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 22, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I haven't had that since the last time you posted it.
> 
> Good Stuff Maynard


I missed the first go around on that one I guess.  
Looks good too me. My kids love Ketchup and soda. Soooo...why not mix them up?  Is the recipe somewhere?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2007)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5551
Like it says GH the recipe is not set in stone  
This time I added a few extra simple ingredients.
I've used grilled chicken before too. I'm sure the family will love it!
(It's not spicy  )


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 23, 2007)

Kewl! I am gonna give that one a shot tomorrow I think. Thanks!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya know, if we all got a taste of every thing posted on this forum we would be as big as houses.  That would make us a community.  Good looking stuff.


----------

